# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Bán máy phay gỗ cầm tay

## buithonamk42

Em đang có một máy phay gỗ cầm tay Maktec - MT360, 220 - 230V, 7,6A, 50-60 Hz, 1650W, 22000v/p. Máy còn khá mới, sử dụng duy nhất khi phay bức bát mã và ít cao su. Máy vẫn còn hộp, đầy đủ phụ kiện, vẫn còn 1 bộ chổi than mới theo máy, chạy không nóng chút nào. Để không thấy lãng phí nên muốn bán cho bác nào có nhu cầu sử dụng, giá bán 1tr2 chưa ship. Em ở Cầu Diễn HN. Thanks các bác đã đọc tin
Nam 0989770888

----------


## buithonamk42

Đã có bác đặt gạch, thanks các bác xem tin.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

sao tui mua 1,2 ko bán, lên đấy bán 1,2. bó tay ông này, híc

----------


## anhxco

> sao tui mua 1,2 ko bán, lên đấy bán 1,2. bó tay ông này, híc


Chắc có thù riêng rồi, hehe

----------


## thucongmynghe79

đâu có thù riêng gì, ông này ngoài hà nội, báo giá qua mail 1,9t mình nói cửa hàng bán hàng mới 1,9, mình trả 12,t o ko bán, lên đây bán 1,2. bó chim ông này, hic, nhưng em mua được con khác makita rồi

----------


## thuhanoi

> đâu có thù riêng gì, ông này ngoài hà nội, báo giá qua mail 1,9t mình nói cửa hàng bán hàng mới 1,9, mình trả 12,t o ko bán, lên đây bán 1,2. bó chim ông này, hic, nhưng em mua được con khác makita rồi


Hời vậy mà không bán, hô 1,9T mà trả tới 12T mà không bán, bác chủ có tâm đấy chứ gặp em là bán liền

----------


## anhxco

> đâu có thù riêng gì, ông này ngoài hà nội, báo giá qua mail 1,9t mình nói cửa hàng bán hàng mới 1,9, mình trả 12,t o ko bán, lên đây bán 1,2. bó chim ông này, hic, nhưng em mua được con khác makita rồi


hihi, vậy thì phải cám ơn bác chủ chứ ạ, hình như makita tốt hơn hàng này mà. e cũng dùng makita đây, có điều nó hơi ồn thui

----------


## buithonamk42

Xin lỗi bạn thucongmynghe79, bạn kiểm tra mail của bạn giúp mình, nói thật mình quý bạn thấy bạn ham học hỏi, lại làm đúng về gỗ nên giảm từ 1tr9 xuống 1 tr2 theo giá bạn đề xuất mà, mãi không thấy bạn hồi âm, điện thoại bạn cũng không để lại, nên mình không biết liên lạc thế nào, mình đành phải đưa lên đây, và người nào thực sự cần thì mình bán, hàng của mình là hàng sịn mà. ban không nên nói 'bó chim" làm gì, người lớn cả mà, hãy kiểm tra mail của bạn trước đi, mình đưa lên đây từ tối hôm trước đến trưa hôm sau mới bán, bạn lên đây liên tục sao không pm, đợi xong rồi mới nói,

----------


## huanpt

Thôi bán rồi thì thôi, cũng chẳng ai thiệt hại gì.

Mình mới mua của hãng này: http://tosan-tools.com/en/plunge-routers
Model 3922, gắn dao 12mm, appter 6mm, 8mm.
Giá rẻ, máy mạnh, êm, tăng tốc mềm mại, nói chugn thỏa mãn toàn thân. Ship tận nhà, giấy bảo hành nghiêm chỉnh.

Nhân tiện nhờ các cao thủ trên đây tư vấn giúp bộ dao, thấy trên mạng rao khoảng 4-500k hơn chục mũi, profile các loại.

----------

buithonamk42, thucongmynghe79

----------


## mr.hung.corp

> Xin lỗi bạn thucongmynghe79, bạn kiểm tra mail của bạn giúp mình, nói thật mình quý bạn thấy bạn ham học hỏi, lại làm đúng về gỗ nên giảm từ 1tr9 xuống 1 tr2 theo giá bạn đề xuất mà, mãi không thấy bạn hồi âm, điện thoại bạn cũng không để lại, nên mình không biết liên lạc thế nào, mình đành phải đưa lên đây, và người nào thực sự cần thì mình bán, hàng của mình là hàng sịn mà. ban không nên nói 'bó chim" làm gì, người lớn cả mà, hãy kiểm tra mail của bạn trước đi, mình đưa lên đây từ tối hôm trước đến trưa hôm sau mới bán, bạn lên đây liên tục sao không pm, đợi xong rồi mới nói,


E lấy con máy phay này của bác. Bác xem cái dưỡng gá trên máy soi để đẩy trượt không?

----------


## buithonamk42

Dưỡng trượt đẩy nhẹ nhàng nhưng mình đã bán rồi mr.hung ah, mình viết để anh em hiểu thôi chứ không có ý gì, anh em xí xoá. chủ đề này đóng nhé, thanks tất cả anh em chia sẻ.

----------


## jacky chain

hàng bãi quốc lộ cách đây 1 năm mua con hình như 1600W có 450k giờ thấy con đẹp đẹp cốt 9mm hỏi nó đòi 1.5tr hàng makita 110V. Hĩ  bó chíu

----------


## katerman

> hàng bãi quốc lộ cách đây 1 năm mua con hình như 1600W có 450k giờ thấy con đẹp đẹp cốt 9mm hỏi nó đòi 1.5tr hàng makita 110V. Hĩ  bó chíu


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Thành Long tái xuất

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Xin lỗi bạn thucongmynghe79, bạn kiểm tra mail của bạn giúp mình, nói thật mình quý bạn thấy bạn ham học hỏi, lại làm đúng về gỗ nên giảm từ 1tr9 xuống 1 tr2 theo giá bạn đề xuất mà, mãi không thấy bạn hồi âm, điện thoại bạn cũng không để lại, nên mình không biết liên lạc thế nào, mình đành phải đưa lên đây, và người nào thực sự cần thì mình bán, hàng của mình là hàng sịn mà. ban không nên nói 'bó chim" làm gì, người lớn cả mà, hãy kiểm tra mail của bạn trước đi, mình đưa lên đây từ tối hôm trước đến trưa hôm sau mới bán, bạn lên đây liên tục sao không pm, đợi xong rồi mới nói,


xin lỗi bác nhé, hic, mail em bị hack từ hôm giờ, nên đã bỏ rồi, hèn chi,thôi vậy em hiểu nhầm,mà hôm nọ em có điện bác mà nhỉ, em nói có người gần nhà bác qua xem hàng,thế ko biết làm sao mất luôn sdt, vậy bác mua cái khác bán cho em coi như em chuộc lỗi với bác vậy....hi

----------

